# Need 2 for Venice La trip Aug 11 - 14



## tallken (May 20, 2008)

Some buddies and I are doing a charter out of Venice La on Aug 11 - 14. It's a 6 man charter targeting yellow fin tuna but the usual other fish (bft , mahi mahi , cobia , etc) are likely as well. 2 guys just dropped out so I'm looking for 2 responsible , adult men. For what it's worth we're all out of the Dallas area.

Call me at 214-215-3850 or email me at [email protected] if interested

Ken Kennedy


----------

